# 'Will dance naked if government doesn't pass lokpal bill'



## socrates (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure if Annaji likes this type of '_support_' 'Will dance naked if government doesn't pass lokpal bill' - Hindustan Times
Anyway we have heard these type of boasts.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

These are just lame publicity gaining stunts by models/etc. Even someone made same claim before India won world cup.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Some Punam Pandey, I think. Probably busy dancing naked somewhere else. 

But seriously, I hope, Govt. should not pass the bill. She might be truthful. Who knows?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ 

Another one. Let's stop discussing it. By discussing it, we're serving her purpose.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 23, 2011)

i don't support anna anymore


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL, it takes some nudity, or even mention of it, to open our eyes.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

Its another lame publicity shunt.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't get it.. Is she so ugly that she is threatening to dance naked if the government doesn't pass the Jan Lokpal bill? May be she is all hairy and bear like inside....


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2011)

^yeah model still hasnt figured out that going naked is better for cheering the govt on than hoping that the govt will jump to protect her modesty
modeling fail


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

Anorion said:


> ^yeah model still hasnt figured out that going naked is better for cheering the govt on than hoping that the govt will jump to protect her modesty
> modeling fail




Anna will get a heart attack seeing her strip.  Really stupid of HT to publish  it actually. They will do anything to get the clicks it seems.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 24, 2011)

lots of ppl jst want to get famous by doing nothing 

Wh0r3 seems soliciting her  business !


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 24, 2011)

This had to happen ! 

Lame models !


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 24, 2011)

lame models, dont turn Lokpal Bill into joke!
Anna is on fast since 9 days, this time is to Rise up...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah right, like Shiva sena, bajrang and abvp are gonna let her. and on top of that she is muslim so she is even gonna anger the muslim community.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 24, 2011)

Gollum said:


> yeah right, like Shiva sena, bajrang and abvp are gonna let her. and on top of that she is muslim so she is even gonna anger the muslim community.



Yeah. Sadly people provoke a community to gain publicity. Then again, some unknown "relgious" body crop out from a corner and say what they say best so that their association gets attention.

I am sorry, but it says she's an actor. They even called Sasha Grey as a hollywood actress (Bah!! Lamer!) so by that defination, "Those" aunties are deemed as actress as well. 

So its controversial and eyeballing female go naked for a cause but deemed disgusting if guys do it. That's sexist. In all fairness, I think guys can dance better while being naked compared to women.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2011)

Just checkout the comments below the post...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> lame models, dont turn Lokpal Bill into joke!
> Anna is on fast since 9 days, *this time is to Rise up...*


*img808.imageshack.us/img808/2567/wallz15787trollface.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ 
*knowyourmeme.com/i/681/original/what-you-did-there-i-see-it.thumbnail.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Just checkout the comments below the post...




EDIT: Only 10 smilies together (Raaavan? )


----------



## Vyom (Aug 25, 2011)

Never gonna happen.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 25, 2011)

No you guys are doing it wrong.

Tell her to dance naked first then the Lokpal bill wont be passed.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^
> *knowyourmeme.com/i/681/original/what-you-did-there-i-see-it.thumbnail.jpg




nice one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

another publicity news....not at all new...


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

The fact that this was at the front page of many newspapers tells us that she succeeded in what her mission was by this statement anyway.


----------

